# Proud Father of 4



## homeofgoodies (Dec 5, 2006)

I have 4 wonderful kitties. 3 are Orange Tabbies, 2 male, which are hefty males, and 1 female, also hefty. The other is a mixed DSH, named Angel. The 3 tabbies are (in order of seniority), Miss Kitty Brown, Tanner, & MOOSE!! I think Moose is one of my favorites, his facial expressions are some of the funniest I have seen. They can all be viewed on our site.







. In this pic, you see before you a very lazy, 14lb female orange tabby. She occasionally gets served breakfast in bed.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum  , what site is that? :? We would love to see some pictures of them :wink: .


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Breakfast in bed? They must be living it up at your house! Welcome to the forum :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

I want to come back as one of your kitties in my next life. I thought* I *had a diva! :lol:


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

LOL Marie :lol: :lol: 

Welcome!! I love the cool names your kitties have


----------

